# Best Coverage Exterior Paint



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone? Good enough to cover with one coat?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure, if you're going over the same color with flat. Just about any decent product should do that. If you're pitting a sheen on, that's a different story.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

You can pull off one coaters inside and outside but outside isnt really and area you want to be one coating. Give your customers something that will last. If your exterior paint job only lasts 18-24 months why would they bother calling you again?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Duration is a decent Exterior product. I think it performs a lot better then the Aura.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Duration is a decent Exterior product. I think it performs a lot better then the Aura.


In what aspect? The hide is great with Duration, its a very good product, but cant be compared to Aura, they're too different.

Duration exterior has a recommended re-coat time of 24-48 hours. Aura has a 4 hour re-coat time. You could 2 coat a home in 1 day with Aura. Not possible ( according to specs ) with Duration.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea good point, you no your paint pretty well. As far as one coat coverage goes I would try the Duration. Like you said it hides a lot better. I believe it goes on 7 mills thick when other paints run about three mills thick.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> Duration is a decent Exterior product. I think it performs a lot better then the Aura.


I have to disagree. I am a SW guy and have used their products for 30 years and for now will continue to do so, but I do feel Aura is a better product. Why dont I just switch to BM then? Mostly conveince and habit. The local BM dealer cant touch SWs prices on sundries, etc. Cant say what the future holds for me but this time, Im still kicking around if I will change. Using BM exclusively is always a possibility.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> Yea good point, you no your paint pretty well. As far as one coat coverage goes I would try the Duration. Like you said it hides a lot better. I believe it goes on 7 mills thick when other paints run about three mills thick.


3 mil? Yikes. That's a thin film.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i used some bm impervo the other day. now that was sweet stuff...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> i used some bm impervo the other day. now that was sweet stuff...


Its great...the sad thing is that it used to be wayyyyyyy better before all the VOC regs. If you like it now, you would have loved it 15yrs ago :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its great...the sad thing is that it used to be wayyyyyyy better before all the VOC regs. If you like it now, you would have loved it 15yrs ago :yes:


I know thats right. Impervo and an Ox hair brush and it was on! Even an average painter could make something look good with that product.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I know thats right. Impervo and an Ox hair brush and it was on! Even an average painter could make something look good with that product.


 That's true Woodland. It was almost fool proof as long you weren't an idiot. It was easier to be a star back in those days. I was at a customers house the other day and had to repaint a door that I painted longer ago than I would like to admit. I was lucky enough to find the old can of Impervo that it was originally done with in the basement. Lifted the lid, no skin, stirred it up and it was like brand new. Put it threw a fine stainer and gave it to my one of my guys to paint the door. He comes to me and says that stuff is beautiful!!-What is it?(he didn't see the can, I was embarrassed I was using older stuff!). He says he's never used anything that worked so nice! It dried out without a brush mark and like glass. It's like night and day when you go back and compare. We just get used to and adjust to the newer stuff. I actually think in many cases the newer products perform better than the old, they are just not in many cases as user friendly.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i looked at the impervo msds...the stuff is still oil, titanium, xylene and benzene. i thought the odor was almost pleasant

i am new enough to have never used oil. this was a first. amazing. smooth as glass hardly does justice
i can still get it in Wva


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Why do you feel Aura is a better product? I just did a house with all Duration - first time I've done siding with it. It was incredible - decent color change in one fast coat and used less paint than if I'd have used Super.

What I know about Duration, the good and bad:


easy one-coat color change
has an additive that prevents blistering
brushes on most surfaces easily
self-priming on most surfaces (BEHR ultra doesn't prime to metals)
PITA to brush onto smooth surfaces
a lot of people say "there's a big learning curve." I thought it was easy enough.
tips I learned:
don't brush on smooth surfaces
when doing trim, it gets soupy in the bucket and rough on the brush. pre-rinse your brush and give it a quick rinse hourly on hot days. stir the paint every 30-60 min to keep it flowing well.

I'm working on a list of paints to spec for different uses...rough or smooth trim, old t 1-11 or Hardie, doors and what-not. 

What type of job should I test Aura with to try out it's best uses? 

Are there things that it works poorly on?



Woodland said:


> I have to disagree. I am a SW guy and have used their products for 30 years and for now will continue to do so, but I do feel Aura is a better product. Why dont I just switch to BM then? Mostly conveince and habit. The local BM dealer cant touch SWs prices on sundries, etc. Cant say what the future holds for me but this time, Im still kicking around if I will change. Using BM exclusively is always a possibility.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Why do you feel Aura is a better product? I just did a house with all Duration - first time I've done siding with it. It was incredible - decent color change in one fast coat and used less paint than if I'd have used Super.
> 
> What I know about Duration, the good and bad:
> 
> ...



I have been trying to do something similar. Create a master list of my favorite paints for each application. My "go-to" paints and primer. I think, instead of telling the customers about 10 kinds of paints, they would prefer you have a paint that performs well and you know how to use, so finding your perfect matches is probably good for both production and sales.


----------



## drew1143 (Jan 23, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> In what aspect? The hide is great with Duration, its a very good product, but cant be compared to Aura, they're too different.
> 
> Duration exterior has a recommended re-coat time of 24-48 hours. Aura has a 4 hour re-coat time. You could 2 coat a home in 1 day with Aura. Not possible ( according to specs ) with Duration.



A 24-48 hour recoat on Duration is only if it is inbetween 35-45 degrees otherwise it is 4 hours as well.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> Yea good point, you no your paint pretty well. As far as one coat coverage goes I would try the Duration. Like you said it hides a lot better. I believe it goes on 7 mills thick when other paints run about three mills thick.


Duration is 7 mils wet...dries down to a little less than 4 mils dry
"other paints" go on at 3 mils wet and dry down to a little less than 2 mils.
a page in a phone book is less than 2 mils thick


----------



## Bill15 (Jan 19, 2011)

According to the Duration data sheet (flat) , wet mil thickness is 5.3-6.4 mils, dry is 2.2-2.6. Recommended spread rate is only 250-300 sq feet per gallon. The low spread rate boosts the mil thickness.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Duration exterior has a recommended re-coat time of 24-48 hours. Aura has a 4 hour re-coat time. You could 2 coat a home in 1 day with Aura. Not possible ( according to specs ) with Duration.


(IMHO) 

If you are two coating anyway why use either? Where's the benefit other than with the occasional difficult color? (Although they are both great products)

You can one coat Duration, but it is seldom put on at the recommended mils (and if you do, it does not go very far). I'd bet at least half the painters don't own or know how to use a mil gage in the first place.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> (IMHO)
> 
> If you are two coating anyway why use either? Where's the benefit other than with the occasional difficult color? (Although they are both great products)
> 
> You can one coat Duration, but it is seldom put on at the recommended mils (and if you do, it does not go very far). I'd bet at least half the painters don't own or know how to use a mil gage in the first place.


 LMAO. My SW rep told me "you can go back over Duration in 2 minutes if it's real hot out. IT dries that quick." So much for the 24 hrs.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

For a color change, duration works well doing a back and roll coat and a quick fog after the backroll.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> LMAO. My SW rep told me "you can go back over Duration in 2 minutes if it's real hot out. IT dries that quick." So much for the 24 hrs.


Just because it is "dry" to the touch, does not mean it's chemically cured and ready for a 2nd coat.

EDIT: Unless you were just referring to the rep being dumb.


----------



## promax (Jan 30, 2011)

MAB seashore is the best exterior paint. SW owns MAB here on the east coast. The stuff holds up better and covers better than anything i've seen. If you can get it you'll be happy you didnt have to use duration or aura believe me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Why do you feel Aura is a better product? I just did a house with all Duration - first time I've done siding with it. It was incredible - decent color change in one fast coat and used less paint than if I'd have used Super.
> 
> What I know about Duration, the good and bad:
> 
> ...


 So far I have only used Aura on HardiPlank. Low Luster finish. Two coats as I do on all my exteriors. Problems with Aura? Only thing I have noticed was sufacent leeching on the gutters with the Aura and it could be the area I live in, so I am now using a DTM on the gutters. Other than that, no problems, nice finish. Probably the best paint I have ever used.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Problems with Aura? Only thing I have noticed was sufacent leeching on the gutters with the Aura and it could be the area I live in, so I am now using a DTM on the gutters. Other than that, no problems, nice finish. Probably the best paint I have ever used.


I've noticed surfactant bleed happens when I put a thick, deep base paint on an impermeable, smooth surface. However, I put some duration on a gutter recently and no bleed (it was a near-white, though.)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

promax said:


> MAB seashore is the best exterior paint. SW owns MAB here on the east coast. The stuff holds up better and covers better than anything i've seen. If you can get it you'll be happy you didnt have to use duration or aura believe me.


I really like Seashore as well. Very nice exterior paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Duration is ok, but I think Resilence is the best exterior paint on the market.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

slapiton said:


> Duration is ok, but I think Resilence is the best exterior paint on the market.


I've used Resilience a bunch...comes in handy in the unpredictably rainy Pacific NW. The coverage isn't nearly as good as duration but is better than most paints. I've had problems with shine-through with Resilience when using lighter colors, though, even with multiple coats. 

Both are bad abnormally bad about getting hit by the sun, resilience can outright blister if getting hit by direct sunlight, even on a 70 degree day.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ive never tried Sea Shore but I am gonna have to. I always quote 2 coats on an exterior job unless it is one of my own repaints or someone that actually paints before its falling off the house. I like Duration and Aura...cant decide which is better.


----------



## Paint_Enthusiast (Jun 3, 2011)

dubinpainting said:


> Yea good point, you no your paint pretty well. As far as one coat coverage goes I would try the Duration. Like you said it hides a lot better. I believe it goes on 7 mills thick when other paints run about three mills thick.


Check your product data sheet. Duration goes on at 7 mils wet, but only dries at at 2.8 mils.


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

I know it's not available in all areas but I use porter permanizer satin on all of my residential repaints. It is a thick azz product and takes a little longer to apply but is a one coat wonder! I have done some really drastic color changes... No problem. Did I mention it is self priming, bridges small crack (I always repair anyway) and comes with a manufacturers lifetime warranty against chipping pealing cracking. I was gladly paying 45 per and my rep just hooked me up at 32 per.


----------

